# أرجو مساعدتي بالتاكد من حسابات مضخة شمسية ...



## عصام الكراحشة (18 أبريل 2009)

[FONT=&quot]حسابات المضخة الشمسية :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]باعتبار ان المضخة المطلوبة يجب أن تعمل عند قيمة ارتفاع [/FONT]h=100(m)[FONT=&quot] نقوم باختيار المضخة المناسبة من خلال الكتالوجات المتوفرة وقد وقع الاختيار على مضخة عاملة بالتيار المتناوب من النموذج[/FONT]6sqf-2[FONT=&quot]ذات تدفق أعظمي يبلغ [/FONT](m3/h)[FONT=&quot]1.636 [/FONT]6(gpm)= [FONT=&quot]ومداخل ومخارج بقطر 1انش .[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]مميزات المضخة :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]- يمكن أن تعمل بالتيار المتناوب[/FONT](90-240vac)[FONT=&quot] أو المستمر[/FONT](30-300vdc)
[FONT=&quot]- محرك عالي الكفاءة ,حماية من زيادة الحمل,حماية من زيادة الحرارة ,حمابة من تسرب الماء[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- امكانية التحكم بالاستطاعة بما يلائم عمل المضخة وفق التيار المستمر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- امكانية أظهار ظروف عمل المضخة عبر جهاز عرض [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]حساب سرعة جريان الماء عبر انابيب المضخة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]من معادلة الاستمرار [/FONT]Q=V . A = V. πd2/4 1.636/3600= V.π . (0.0254) 2/4 → V= 0.8975(m/s) 



*[FONT=&quot]حساب عدد رينولدز للجريان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]


Re=V . d/ν=0.8975 . 0.0254/1.006*10-6= 22660.838 »2300 





[FONT=&quot]الجريان مضطرب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]→[/FONT]




*[FONT=&quot]حساب معامل الاحتكاك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]λ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]باعتبار الخشونة المطلقة [/FONT]k=0.001[FONT=&quot] في الانابيب نقوم بحساب الخشونة النسبية[/FONT]k/d 


k/d=0.001/2.54=0.0003937



[FONT=&quot]من مخطط مودي نجد قيمة معامل الاحتكاك 25 0.0= λ[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]حساب الضياعات الاحتكاكية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]


. l . v2/(d.2g)=0.025*125*(0.8975)2/0.0254*2*9.81=5.0511(m)[FONT=&quot] λ[/FONT]=hf



*[FONT=&quot]حساب الضياعات المكانية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]


hk= (Σk) . v 2/2g=(3*0.8+6)*(0.8975)2/2*9.81=0.3448(m)



[FONT=&quot]باعتبار اننا استخدمنا ثلاثة اكواع قائمة الزاوية وسكر فتح حيث نوجد قيم [/FONT]k[FONT=&quot] من الملحق الفني [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]حساب الضاغط الكلي :[/FONT]*


H=h + hf + hk =100 + 5.0511 +0.3448 =105.4(m)



*[FONT=&quot]حساب الاستطاعة الهيدروليكية للمضخة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]The hydraulic energy required[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]= volume required (m³/h) x head (m) x water density x gravity / (3.6 x 10[/FONT][FONT=&quot]6[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) =[/FONT] ρ.g.Q.H/3600*1000=1000*9.81*1.636*105.4/3600*1000=0.47(kw)


*[FONT=&quot]حساب الاستطاعة المفيدة المقدمة للمضخة [/FONT]*


E=P/[FONT=&quot]η[/FONT]=0.47/0.85=0.553(kw)



[FONT=&quot]η=0.85[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مردود المضخة[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]حساب الاستطاعة الكهربائية اللازمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] باعتبار عامل امان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]K=1.5[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]N=0.553*1.5=0.83(kw)=830(watt)[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]وهي الاستطاعة الواجب تأمينها بواسطة المموج .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما التدفق اليومي الذي يمكن للمضخة تأمينه في الصيف و الشتاء فمن الملحق [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]باختيار مضختين يكون التدفق اليومي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]صيفا: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2*2100/0.22*1000=19.1(m3/d)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شتاء:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2*1550/0.22*1000=14.1(m3/d) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وذلك باعتبار عدد ساعات سطوع شمسي أعظمي :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شتاء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]4.3(h)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وصيفا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]5.8(h)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]حسابات المموج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]inverter[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] يستعمل المموج لتحويل التيار المستمر الى متناوب وتكون كفاءة المموج عادة حوالي %90 ومع اعتبار ضياعات ايضا بسبب منظم الشحن و البطاريات و الاسلاك حوالي %5 نحسب الاستطاعة المطلوبة من الالواح الشمسية :[/FONT]


Psolar=2*0.83/0.85=1.9529(kw)



[FONT=&quot]و بالتالي عدد الالواح الشمسية اللازمة : [/FONT]
N.O.S.P=PSOLAR/PPANEL=1952.9/60=32.5[FONT=&quot] ≈33(panel) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما استطاعة الدخل الى المموج مع %5 ضياعات في الاسلاك و منظم الشحن:[/FONT]


Pin=1.9529*0.95=1.861(kw)



[FONT=&quot]و منه تيار الدخل باعتبار توتر البطاريات[/FONT]6(v)[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]


I in=Pin/vin=1.861*1000/6= 310.166(A)



[FONT=&quot]اما استطاعة الخرج فهي الاستطاعة اللازمة للمضختين : [/FONT]=2*0.83=1.66(kw) Pout [FONT=&quot]ومنه تيار الخرج باعتبار المضخة عاملة على تيار [/FONT]220(v)[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]Iout=Pout/Vout=1.66*1000/220=7.545(A)
[FONT=&quot]و بالتالي سنقوم باختيار معرج بالمواصفات التالية :[/FONT]1800-1600(watt) 12-220(v)
[FONT=&quot]وبما أن توتر الدخل [/FONT]12(v)[FONT=&quot] سوف نضطر الى ربط كل بطاريتين معا على التسلسل حيث توتر كل منهما [/FONT]6(v) [FONT=&quot]وذلك لنضمن دخول توتر [/FONT]12(v)[FONT=&quot] الى المعرج [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]حسابات منظم الشحن[/FONT]* *regulator)* 
[FONT=&quot]الهدف من استخدام منظم الشحن هو ضمان عدم حدوث أي ضياع بالاستطاعة و وقاية البطاريات من الضرر الناتج عن التأرجح في تيار الشحن .وغالبا ما يكون مردود منظم الشحن حوالي %97 .[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]الاستطاعة الداخلة الى المنظم [/FONT]PIN= PSOLAR=1.9529(kw) [FONT=&quot]الاستطاعة الخارجة من المنظم [/FONT]POUT=0.97*1.9529=1.8943(kw) 





[FONT=&quot]حساب تيار الخرج [/FONT]IOUT=POUT/VOUT=1894.3/12=157.859(A) [FONT=&quot]وبالتالي كل بطارييتين موصولتين معا على التسلسل خاضعتين لتوتر[/FONT]12(v)[FONT=&quot]ويمر تيار في كل منهما قدره:[/FONT]IBATT=157.859/4=40(amp) 



[FONT=&quot]لعدم توفر منظم شحن بهذا التيار الكبير [/FONT]157.8(amp)[FONT=&quot]سوف نضطر الى استخدام 4 منظمات [/FONT]40(amp)[FONT=&quot]لكل بطاريتين على حدا.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]حسابات البطاريات [/FONT]**(batteries)*
[FONT=&quot]نستخدم النوع التالي مثلا من البطاريات[/FONT]
*Crown 225 Amp-Hour 6 Volt deep cycle battery*


[FONT=&quot]استطاعة البطارية الواحدة [/FONT]PBATT=6*225=1.35(kw) 



[FONT=&quot]حساب عدد البطاريات اللازمة:[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]الاستطاعة المطلوبة [/FONT](kw)
[FONT=&quot]1.66[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عدد أيام غياب الشمس [/FONT](day)
[FONT=&quot]7[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]
(kw)(1)*(2)
[FONT=&quot]11.62[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT]
battery efficiency[FONT=&quot]%80[/FONT](3)/
[FONT=&quot]14.525[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]
(4)[FONT=&quot]*معامل يتعلق بالحرارة[/FONT](1.11)
[FONT=&quot]16.123[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]استطاعة البطارية[/FONT](kw)
[FONT=&quot]1.35[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7[/FONT]
(5)/(6)
[FONT=&quot]11.94[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عدد البطاريات [/FONT](battery)
[FONT=&quot]12[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]أي يلزمنا 12 بطارية .[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الكابلات:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]نستخدم النوع التالي من الكابلات بقطر[/FONT]3(mm)[FONT=&quot]وقلب ثنائي و 5دولار للمتر حيث يلزمنا تقريبا [/FONT]150(m)[FONT=&quot] من الكابلات.[/FONT]





*[FONT=&quot]الجدوى الاقتصادية من خلال المقارنة مع نظام ضخ مماثل يعمل بواسطة الشبكة الكهربائية:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]الكلفة التأسيسية للنظام الشمسي :[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]سعر المضخة[/FONT]6sqf-2

*[FONT=&quot]1849[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]سعر الألواح الشمسية [/FONT](suntech60watt)
*33*577=19041*
[FONT=&quot]سعر البطاريات [/FONT](crown-cr-225)
*[FONT=&quot]1360[/FONT]*
*سعر المعرج*

*(AIMS 1800 Watt Power Inverter 12 vol) *

*[FONT=&quot]214.59[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]سعر منظم الشحن [/FONT]
*616.25*4=2465*
[FONT=&quot]سعر الكابلات [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]750=5*150[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الكلفة الاجمالية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]25679.59[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]باعتبار نظام مماثل للضخ لكن يعمل عبر الشبكة الكهربائية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حساب الاستهلاك السنوي من الكهرباء :[/FONT]


P=(0.83*2*5.8*365/2)+(0.83*2*4.3*365/2)=3059.795(kwh/year)



[FONT=&quot]حسلب كمية الوقود اللازمة :[/FONT]


Q=m*L.H.V*[FONT=&quot]η[/FONT][FONT=&quot] →[/FONT][FONT=&quot] m=3059.795*3600/9600*4.18*0.85=323(kg/year)[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]حساب المكافئ النفطي: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1000kg heavy fuel ~960kg EO[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]323kg heavy fuel ~xkg EO[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]X=310 kgEO[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]حساب كمية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]CO2[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المنطلقة :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1000 kg EO release 3109.4 kg co2 [/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]310kg EO release yY kg co 2[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Y=964 (kg co2 /year)[/FONT]​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم أظن أنك راسلتني ...

المعادلات صحيحة لكن لاوقت لمراجعة الأرقام ....

المهم الفكرة سليمة وبعثت لك في الايميل انواع بطاريات أقوى + كامل تفاصيل الخلايا الشمسية ومهدات تركيبها

راجع الكاتالوج فهو يحتوي على كل شيء انا قراته كاملا ...

بالنسبة للمضخة ليس لدي خبرة كبيرة في المضخات والمضخة في النهاية تطبيق يعتمد على مصدر كهرباء وهو

ما اخترته بالخلايا الشمسية

موفق ...


----------



## kana (28 أبريل 2009)

اشكر م -محمد الكردى على المشاركة الجميلة وان استفدات شخصينا من المعلومات الجميلة والمعادلات


----------



## عادل الفيصل (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك هل الكلفه النهائيه بالدولار 25679.59 دولار


----------



## ko sman (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*إن عدد الألواح الشمسية محسوب بشكل خاطئ*

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم
إن عدد الألواح الشمسية محسوب بشكل خاطئ
لأنك لم تأخذ عدد ساعات سطوع الشمس عين الإعتبار
و الطريقة الصحيحة:
*كيف نعرف عدد الخلايا الشمسية

وذلك كما في المثال التالي في ملئ الجدول
*


*الجدول السابق يوضح أولا كم ساعة تبقى الشمس مشرقة وبقوة خلال اليوم وطبعا في دولنا العربية أكثر من 5 ساعات وبشدة أعلى لكن الجدول هو مجرد مثال عام

الثاني هو ما حسبته سابقا من جدول استهلاك المنزل بوحدة وات . ساعة / يوم

الثالث هو قسمة استهلاك المنزل على عدد ساعات وجود الشمس بقوة

أما الرابع فهو قدرة الخلايا الشمسية المتوفرة لديك وممكن تكون أكبر

أما الخامس فهو كم خلية من هذا النوع تحتاج = الخانة 3 تقسيم الخانة 4

مثلا هنا الجواب خليتين أو ثلاثة
*



و يمكننك مراجعة هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19566.html


و في حالتنا أنت تحتاج لثلاث ألواح تعطي 60 واط ساعي 
لأن عدد ساعات سطوع الشمس في الشتاء 4.3


و عدد البطاريات أيضاً محسوب بشكل خاطئ


أرجو الإجابة بأسرع وقت ممكن !!
و الله أعلم


----------



## ko sman (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
عفواً عدد الألواح 6
لأن عدد ساعات سطوع الشمس في الشتاء 4.3
و إستطاعة اللوح 60 واط ساعي
و الإستطاعة المطلوبة هي 1952.9 واط ساعي 

ومن غير المنطقي أن نحتاج 33 لوح ....!!!


----------

